

New app project logo - FairOffice

Please leave your comments and suggestions on which logo you like best.   I am trying to make it unisex. Its an app to do with being anonymous., that&#x27;s all I can say for now.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0Bz4sPbS9wgFpQWVwUFl5NWtyR1U&#x2F;edit
======
tomeglenn
As a logo I really like 4.1 and 4.2. But I'm not sure they sit well
specifically within the iPhone home screen. 2.2 is your best choice for that
specific use case. Perhaps a blend of the two?

------
MrLeftHand
Try 4.1 mask with the rectangle base.

I like 1.1, 4.1 and 4.2.

Also I might lose the gradient from the X.2 versions.

------
ilovefood
2.2 blends in well with the other icons

~~~
MrLeftHand
Blending in is only a question of having the app icon next to similar ones in
colour and design. Also it could make it harder to find. I think the best
practice is to make your icon stand out and not blend in. Which might be a bit
interesting for an app about anonymity. :)

